# BSOD and Audio Screeching (Report Status)



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

We have had L4.03/L4.04/L4.05 for a while. I know there were some posts of users who 
started getting BSOD and audio screeching on a frequent basis. I assume that some might have had boxes swapped, etc and thought it would be a good idea to gather up the current state of people reporting these issues and if anything has helped. Also would be a good thing to indicate how often is is occuring still and another other details as to what you may think is a trend in how it happens. 

Example: 

Still having BSOD on a regular basis. I get them about once a day. I switched out my 622 2 weeks ago and they are still occuring. 

The only trend I see is that they seem to be occuring mostly on OTA channels though I don't have exact numbers.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I got the BSOD and the SCREECH about two weeks after the L4.03 update. This happen on a regular bases for three to six days (memory is foggy) on all stations at random interval. Than my Hard Drive up and died. I now have the replacement VIP622 and no problems great picture and a rock steady unit.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Tom... By Regularly was it once a day or more? Also, you have not seen the issue since a box swap? that is interesting indeed.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Tom... By Regularly was it once a day or more? Also, you have not seen the issue since a box swap? that is interesting indeed.


 Once a day in my normal four hour tv viewing. Once I got the replacement unit all work great. For me it seemed to indicate a bad hard drive. I cant say that it is the same for the others who are reporting this problem.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

We were getting them after L4.03. Maybe three or four a week. Just watching a sat program with no activity on the remote, and BANG. After the reboot all was well for a while. I think my wife said she got two in one night when I was away.

Now we have L4.05 and come to think of it I don't remember one since that update. I am out of town for a week but I'll ask her to keep an eye on it and see if we are still getting them.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

The retailer I install for has a 622 in the showroom that does this. I couldn't tell you how often but it is not related to OTA because there is no antenna attached to it. Also, a 622 I installed last week did this after it was activated. It was not OTA related because it was not connected to an antenna. These are the only 2 (622's) that I personally know of that have had the black screen and the screech. I hope this helps in your analysis.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Ron,

DishNet was nice enuff to swap the box. Tonight is the first night its been activated.

I will keep this thread updated if it does happen.


----------



## emoney28 (Mar 1, 2004)

I have had this problem ever since the versions got into the 4.**s. Random channels at random times. The only constant was that I was always recording something when it happened. Last night it went out in the middle of Lost, and I almost lost it.

I'm going to call Dish today and ask for a new one. Hopefully the new one will work better. Is there a model (like E) that I should request?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

As far as I can tell we have not had one since we got L4.05. We were getting several per week after L4.xx and before L4.05. Maybe we have just been lucky since then but so far so good.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

I was getting anywhere from zero to four BSOD's and/or SBSOD's a night starting with L401. E* offered a swap-out where I sent the bad one (a "C" version) directly back to Engineering for analysis. I've had the new unit ("M" version) for about 2 weeks, now, and haven't had any more BSOD reboots.

*However*, I do have a couple of new problems that I described in another thread:

What I'm calling "mini reboots," where the screen and sound disappear for a second or two, the front panel lights blink off and then back on, and then the picture and sound come back on. The whole thing takes 3 or 4 seconds. It only has happened on SD programs, to date, but will sometimes happen 5-6 times per hour. It happens with both live and recorded shows, but only in "real time," i.e. it's a receiver (output) issue, not a recording issue.
Complete loss of audio on all outputs (optical, HDMI, and analog). This happens much less frequently (probably 4 times in two weeks), but requires a soft reboot to fix.
They haven't offered to replace the new unit yet. 

Brad


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I say that but really all 3 have been a little different. 1 was the standard S-BSOD. 2nd was a BSOD w/ the sound still coming thru at a very very low volume that was cutting in & out. The 3rd was just a BSOD reboot. The last 2 came in one day, The 1st was after the unit had been on and playing for around 5 hrs. I had been using the HDD nearly the entire time. The 2nd was around 4 hrs later and I had also been using the HDD then paused it for several minutes. I have a C version of the VIP 622. It has been running for about 13 months.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Less frequent after 4.05, but still one every few days.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

So far much less frequent with L405. I had one. Possibly a second, where screen picture froze and sound stopped, then rebooted. It was really bad before TOA1 and L404.


----------



## bobned (Apr 9, 2006)

Long time lurker, but this is my first post. 

I've had multiple random BSOD since L401. I rarely if ever had them before that. There is no pattern, they just occur at least once a day, sometimes multiple times a day. I finally gave up and just got of the phone and they are sending a replacement receiver. The CSR wanted me to swap the HDMI cable saying he was sure that was the problem, but I beat him to the punch because I've already tried that. He then said the only other option was to replace the unit. 

I'll let you know how it goes after I get the new box.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

UPdate on my situation. Last few days have been terrible MANY MANY BSODs. Only thing going on usually there was a program recording and a different one playing. Getting very annoying.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ebaltz, Have you had a box swap out since L4.0x? also... need to be more specific. Many Many BSODs don't provide much detail. To some many would be once a month while other Many might refer to 10 a day. 

You went from one ever couple of days to Many Many.. last few days.. More details in the increase in frequency would be helpful to the thread. 

No software was updated so wonder what would change to cause a big jump? 

My main reason for creating this thread to see if over time, BSODs were reducing for people and to get a feel if box swaps have helped anybody. Sounds like box swaps have helped a few and if you are getting BSODs ever couple of days you might want to push a box swap if all external possibilities as triggers have been exhausted. Also sounds like for some things have stabilized.

My one caveat always is if the issues seem tied to Dish HD locals a possible cause could be stream tweaking and so I would be less reluctant to go through pain of a box swap if the BSOD seems to be related to a few channels. 

Well that is my opinion.. Keep the feedback on the BSODs coming in.. I am sure these type of experiences are of interest and if anyone run across a smoking gun post it.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> ebaltz, Have you had a box swap out since L4.0x? also... need to be more specific. Many Many BSODs don't provide much detail. To some many would be once a month while other Many might refer to 10 a day.
> 
> You went from one ever couple of days to Many Many.. last few days.. More details in the increase in frequency would be helpful to the thread.
> 
> ...


Yeah I am at the point where I think the only solution is going to be a box swap which I have never had since April 2006 when I first got my 622. "Many" means like 5 a night. For awhile it seemed stable, but not its very annoying. Do I need to call for a replacement?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If you are rebooting 5 times a night. I definitely would go with a box swap. If the problem does not disappear then I would seriously start looking for external sources as possible causes and detailing how you are using the box because it is one of two 3 things at this point.

1) Bad box.
2) External source triggering the problem. 
3) Triggered by user use patterns. (How a particular user interacts with the box).

You could partially rule out 1 with a box swap (Still that possibility of getting a 2nd bad box but odds of it behaving the same way are slim). Of course there might be other possibilities but those would be my top three reason when experiences seem out of the norm. 5 times a night is out of the norm.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> If you are rebooting 5 times a night. I definitely would go with a box swap. If the problem does not disappear then I would seriously start looking for external sources as possible causes and detailing how you are using the box because it is one of two 3 things at this point.
> 
> 1) Bad box.
> 2) External source triggering the problem.
> ...


I am generally recording one thing and watching another when it happens, but it isn't consistant. Sometimes it has happened just watching one thing. Is there a "good" number to call, instead of play roulette with the basic Dish number?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have had a total of 4 It every one seems to have happened after I had been using the HDD constantly for several hours in a row.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

ebaltz said:


> I am generally recording one thing and watching another when it happens, but it isn't consistant. Sometimes it has happened just watching one thing. Is there a "good" number to call, instead of play roulette with the basic Dish number?


I started with an email to [email protected] . They forwarded my comments to the proper people, and the swap happened pretty fast. The old unit went back to engineering (for analysis) instead of the usual El Paso address.

Just be as specific as you can be about your problem(s), and courteous, and they WILL help you. 

Brad


----------



## bobned (Apr 9, 2006)

bobned said:


> Long time lurker, but this is my first post.
> 
> I've had multiple random BSOD since L401. I rarely if ever had them before that. There is no pattern, they just occur at least once a day, sometimes multiple times a day. I finally gave up and just got of the phone and they are sending a replacement receiver. The CSR wanted me to swap the HDMI cable saying he was sure that was the problem, but I beat him to the punch because I've already tried that. He then said the only other option was to replace the unit.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes after I get the new box.


I got my replacement receiver and connected it on Saturday. It managed to get itself updated and downloaded the guide, but then started to reboot constantly. It wouldn't even get past step 2 of 5 acquiring satellite signal. They are sending me yet another box. The replacement was a refurb "C" unit.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Have had another and it seems to fit the pattern. On the weekdays no problem at all. I use it a few hrs per night then. On the weekend it will reboot after it has run constantly from the HDD for around 5 full hrs. At the same time that I'm watching on the HDD I will also be recording so it is working very hard. It seems to me that the time of hard running on the HDD seems to be the related to the shut downs.


----------



## emoney28 (Mar 1, 2004)

emoney28 said:


> I have had this problem ever since the versions got into the 4.**s. Random channels at random times. The only constant was that I was always recording something when it happened. Last night it went out in the middle of Lost, and I almost lost it.
> 
> I'm going to call Dish today and ask for a new one. Hopefully the new one will work better. Is there a model (like E) that I should request?


I'm getting the BSOD now when I'm not even recording. I haven't called for a new one yet as I unplugged the inputs and re-ran the check switch to reinitialize the sat switching tables. I thought it worked....


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Dish to replace my unit. Sent email to Dish Quailty who then forwarded my information to someone else. They then called me and told me they were shipping out a replacement unit which I should get in a couple of days. So we will see if that solves the problem.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Will be interesting to see if anything changes for you ebaltz.... Hope you get the latest and greatest.


----------



## skassan (Jan 10, 2004)

I got one last night. Was watching the recording of the shuttle launch on HDNet. No other activity going on. I was at about 50 passed the hour, so no recording scheduled to begin. Got the screeching and black screen. Then an auto reboot about a minute later. My hand was no where near the remote at the time.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

skassan said:


> I got one last night. Was watching the recording of the shuttle launch on HDNet. No other activity going on. I was at about 50 passed the hour, so no recording scheduled to begin. Got the screeching and black screen. Then an auto reboot about a minute later. My hand was no where near the remote at the time.


What hardware revision is your box? What is your HDD Smart Status?


----------



## bobned (Apr 9, 2006)

I received my (second) replacement receiver on Wednesday and so far it has been rock solid. It is a revision D. 

The software version is L405RBED-N


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Yep it happens every weekend. 622 had been recording all morning and it dumped 3/4 of the way through a 2 hr show on HD net that doesn't show a replay again. Which goes back to the time situation. It had been pushed past the 5 hr. After just over 5 hrs is when it dumped.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yours definitely feels like a heat build up whatchel1. Not sure if that is the common thread. Heavy recording for a long period of time, but I would not rule it out. Do you have a laptop cooler or any other external cooling device. Might be something worth trying in your case since you seem to get it under a lot of heavy use and see if the problem goes away. 

I would not be surprised if we are dealing with multiple edge condition root causes here.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Yours definitely feels like a heat build up whatchel1. Not sure if that is the common thread. Heavy recording for a long period of time, but I would not rule it out. Do you have a laptop cooler or any other external cooling device. Might be something worth trying in your case since you seem to get it under a lot of heavy use and see if the problem goes away.
> 
> I would not be surprised if we are dealing with multiple edge condition root causes here.


I have a Targus laptop cooler under it and fan the 622's right side to move air across the unit. Have the fan placed on right side to move air flow w/ the internal cooling system of the 622.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

WOW... that is a lot more than a lot of people do.. Well that rules out seeing if adding cooling makes the problem go away.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

How close to PANTAX do you live?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> How close to PANTAX do you live?


It's Pantex and it's around 20 m away.


----------



## Talarin (Apr 9, 2006)

I've been experiencing the BSOD and audio screeching on a regular basis as well, around an average of 10 - 12 BSODs a week. Sometimes I won't get any during the day and other times I'll get up to 4. Has been happening for about 2 months now and I haven't noticed a rise or drop in frequency since it started happening. Sometimes it is while I'm recording and watching, other times it's just while I'm watching. It has become quite annoying and I'm on the verge of getting it replaced, but thought I'd check the forums first. Sounds like there's no guarantee that it will be fixed with a new unit, so not sure what to do.

The unit has plenty of ventilation and my viewing schedule is about 4 - 5 hours a day. The unit doesn't feel particular hot after a BSOD, so I really don't think it's a heating problem, especially since I've had the unit now for a little over a year and it's just started doing it over the past couple of months. I've switched out my HDMI cable just in case, but nothing else has changed with my setup. Do you think it's worth getting the unit replaced or should I just wait and see if they put a fix out?

-Tal


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

just wanted to post my info - although it wont be very helpful as im not near my box right now to even check a version

but im getting the screeching bsod about once a week (since L40x) - right now, im not even sure if im at L405 yet - but it happened last nite

i was watching comedy central (scrubs), i paused it to go to the bathroom, and about 10 seconds after i paused it, it screeched

although this was the first time it did it after i pressed something on the remote - last week, it happened about an hour after i fell asleep (sleep timer) - how about gettin that screechin to wake you up from a snooze! :lol: 

ill check my version info when i get home tonite and post up some more info...


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Kricket said:


> just wanted to post my info - although it wont be very helpful as im not near my box right now to even check a version
> 
> but im getting the screeching bsod about once a week (since L40x) - right now, im not even sure if im at L405 yet - but it happened last nite
> 
> ...


Check your hardware revision and your SMART Status code.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Check your hardware revision and your SMART Status code.


ok - im not sure exactly what you need so here is all of it from the "system info" screen:
- software version - L405RBDD-N
- boot strap - 1710RBDD

so it looks like ive got the latest software - i first experienced this with my first 622 - which got swapped out last march (maybe april) - then i didnt experience another one until L401 hit just a couple of months ago - now its been pretty sporadic (sometimes when im recording, sometimes when im just watching a recording, sometimes live tv, hd, sd, etc)

so its kind of hard to pinpoint when it happens most - as ive gone through all of the above at least once

lemme know if you want anymore information


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

what ebaltz was asking for 

Hardware Version:
If you look on the back of the receiver you well see a label with a longer ID. At the end of this Id is a letter. That letter is referred to here as the hardware revision number though its true origin or purpose is not fully understood. 

Smart Status Code: 
If you look at your diagnostic for there hard drive you will see Smart Status Code or something like that. People are seeing 255 or 0. I personally have a box with 255 and I am not getting any audio screeching on that box. Others have 255 and are. Might be a red harring but worth providing it if you got it. Trying to see if a pattern emerges.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

ok - the hardware revision is "c"

im not sure where to get the smart status code - when i go into system setup-->diagnostics-->analysis - the "hard drive" button is grayed out - im not seeing the smart status anywhere else - but im sure im looking in the wrong places...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

It is 6-3 to get to the diagnostics and then press the counters button. You will then need to page through and found the counters.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> It is 6-3 to get to the diagnostics and then press the counters button. You will then need to page through and found the counters.


ok - thanks for that

heres what i got:

- hdd smart: 255
- hdd average temp: 127 (high 138, low 118)
- hd info: 0x6003
- start status: 0x0000
- start fail count: 0

im thinking its more to do with the update, because before 401, i didnt have these screeches all that often - MAYBE a total of 4-5 throughout this whole year and 2-3 months ive had it - then the FIRST major update in a while (401), and im screechin pretty consistently - and it seems a lot of others are as well - it would be a pretty funky coincidence...


----------



## snakeoiler (Jun 12, 2007)

New member here to post my problems with the 622. It was installed on Monday 6/11. I've had 5 BSODs and 2 BSODs with screeching in that time. All while watching live TV.

My hardware revision is 'D'.
My HDD Smart Status Code is '0'.
Software version L405.


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

I just received a replacement for my vip-622 due to screeching and bsod. The replacement was a refurbished unit that arrived in a box that looked like it had been around the world at least once. The replacement has no hdmi connection, and component out is faulty, looks like no blue. Probably the same problems that it was sent back for in the first place. They are sending another one, and are very sorry. It is a pia to hook all this stuff up again. I asked the csr to send me a new one this time, but I didn't get an answer. Guess we will see what happens next.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Sukey said:


> I just received a replacement for my vip-622 due to screeching and bsod. The replacement was a refurbished unit that arrived in a box that looked like it had been around the world at least once. The replacement has no hdmi connection, and component out is faulty, looks like no blue. Probably the same problems that it was sent back for in the first place. They are sending another one, and are very sorry. It is a pia to hook all this stuff up again. I asked the csr to send me a new one this time, but I didn't get an answer. Guess we will see what happens next.


Are you sure it was a 622? How could it not have an HD out? I don't think they call it HDMI because of some things that don't comply with HDMI requirements.


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

What I meant was, the DVI or HDMI or whatever you call it, does not work at all, and the component is faulty.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

OK


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Received the email today that they are shipping my replacement.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Looks like they contacted a number of us and are doing receiver replacements. Just installed my replacement and keeping fingers crossed that it has no problems.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

We definitely want to hear from the people that are working with Dish and that got the box swaps and what their experiences are. Also note the Hardware version number on both your out going and incoming boxes and report that also. That way we might be able to verify that this is not hardware version dependent. 

Please report info back guys. ebaltz how is yours going?


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

Tell me again how to find the hardware version number? My box is on the ups truck, so I should have it hooked up tonight. I hope it is in better shape when it gets here, and that it doesn't have any issues. I will let you know.

Thanks!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Look on the back of your 622. There should be a label on the back with a long series of numbers and end in a letter. The letter is what some refer to as hardware revision letter. That is the letter I am referring to.


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

OK, I can do that. I think I wrote down the numbers off the back of my original receiver, and I will write down the ones off the replacement receiver, and the ones off the 2nd replacement receiver, and post them here for you.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

My receiver was replaced over a month ago on the BSOD program (old receiver was a "C" and the new one is an "M"). The new receiver has never worked right (see my earlier post in this thread), and they are now replacing it again (should get the new unit tonight). I should say that E* has been VERY helpful during all of this - you just have to get to the right people.  

Brad


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> We definitely want to hear from the people that are working with Dish and that got the box swaps and what their experiences are. Also note the Hardware version number on both your out going and incoming boxes and report that also. That way we might be able to verify that this is not hardware version dependent.
> 
> Please report info back guys. ebaltz how is yours going?


New box has operated without a single reboot in the two weeks I have had it. That certainly is a blessing.

It is still reporting LNB drift however and there are quite a few lost locks, but as of yet has not caused major problems.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Look on the back of your 622. There should be a label on the back with a long series of numbers and end in a letter. The letter is what some refer to as hardware revision letter. That is the letter I am referring to.


Note on my new receiver the remanufacture label covers the original label and does not end with a revision letter. I wouldn't necessary think it is the same anyway as they clearly replaced several parts and the bootstrap firmware.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good thing to know tnsprin. Was not aware of that but since there is some feeling this might be related to certain HW version figured it would be good to try and track some of this as some users move to new boxes.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Got my replacement for my "C"today. It's an "E" will put in soon & so how it works. I asked about transferring timers from the 2 units w/o doing it manually. Was given an answer: the feature that allows customers to transfer the timers or DVR events to the new one is not available yet. So maybe we will see this some time in the future.


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

Hooked up my 2nd replacement 622 last nite. Here is some info for you:

Original box- no info, but was put in service3/2006 or so, one of the first ones in the country. It worked great, none of the issues described on these boards until about 6 weeks or so ago, coinsiding with the series 4 updates. Blue BSOD with screeching as well as spontaneous normal black reboots. As many as 3 per day while I was viewing, with no pattern that I could come up with.

1st replacement box- W.......XF There is a tag that says "remanufactured WGSF" where the main board sticker would be. Also it says HDTV Digital Output on the back for the DVI connection. This box was defective in that the DVI did not work at all, and the component video out appeard to have no blue.

2nd replacement box-R........E This one says HDMI, instead of the HDTV Digital Output. I am only mentioning this because it is a difference in the boxes, and might give a clue to the age etc of the units. It appears brand new. The CSR would not verify this, but said that this was the 1st activation of this box. On this replacement the DVI does not work. Tech person said that this is still a known issue, even on brand new boxes, and that it is now software related. She said she would send me another box, but that it would be a crap shoot to get one that worked. She told me I could get a replacement anytime if it is due to the HDMI issue, and that she has put a note on my account. I decided to use component for now, and when I find out that the HDMI issue is resolved, I will ask for a replacement if necessary i.e. not resolved with software.

I hope this is helpful and clear. Please let me know what you guys think, thanks.


----------



## snakeoiler (Jun 12, 2007)

I received my 622 replacment yesterday. Unfortunately, it reboots also (no screeching, though). I was too aggravated to contact Dish last night. I'll get in touch with Engineering this evening after work.

My old box was a 'D'. The replacement is a 'C'.


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

So what box do I have now? E ?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes Sukey... Appears you have a 'E' version.

Good information Sukey. As for DVI not working? hmmm Not sure what she is referring to. What type of TV do you have? Perhaps someone has the same model and can indicate if they were able to get there HDMI working. I have a Sony GWII. I use an HDMI Cable with a HDMI - DVI convertor and it is working in my installation so the person you are talking to either know of a specific TV/622 compatibility issue or she is confused.


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

I certainly am not going by what the tech said, just repeating it. My original box was hooked up with what I think you would call a DVI male to HDMI male cable. It worked fine with my tv, and was in fact working when unhooked and replaced it, with replacement box #1. So the tv is the same and the cable is the same, so I can only suppose it is the 622?


----------



## snakeoiler (Jun 12, 2007)

After 3 622s in 15 days, I think I have a keeper. My latest 622 has a 'B' hardware revision. I watched it for a while last night, and no reboots. Thanks goes to the moderator who put me in touch with Dish engineering. And the engineer that sent replacements out as soon as I asked for them. Kudos!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

After about a week or two snakoiler, Be sure to update with how things are going. Nice to have a data point after a few weeks of operation on a new box.


----------



## bobned (Apr 9, 2006)

I have had my replacement unit since June 9. The label ends with a "D". So far I have not had any problems whatsoever - no reboots, no signal losses, everything is working well (except for the fast forward/rewind problems). All the counters are normal.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

My second replacement 622 (a remanufactured "E" unit) has been working flawlessly for over a week now. I must say that working with the folks in Advanced Tech Support at E* has been a pleasure. It's taken a couple of months (total), but they came through!  

Brad


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

My second replacement, what appears to be a new "E"unit, has been working great also. If you recall, my HDMI/DVI was not working on this unit. I checked it for kicks on Saturday, and mysteriously it is working fine now. I didn't even breath on anything. Go figure!


----------



## snakeoiler (Jun 12, 2007)

I've had my 'B' replacement unit for a little over a week now. Still no reboots. It has been working great.


----------



## PacersGuy (Dec 6, 2004)

my "b" model was replaced with another "b", which got stuck in status 61 forever. dish sent another replacement to me, which i've not opened to check out yet.

i did notice one thing... the kids have been gone for several days, and the 2nd tuner hasn't been on during this period.. NO REBOOTS at all during this time. tonight i turned on the 2nd tuner for ha-ha's and after just a couple of hours - got my first reboot!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Just an update on my replacement. No reboots at all since I got it.

However there is now Dish's problem with Sat 129 and certain transponders.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

It's been 2 wks since I installed my replacement unit. Crossing my fingers so I don't jinx things. But no BSOD's so far.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

However, a friend of mine has a 622 and it is going through the reboot shuffle. This is their second unit in a month with this problem.

It'll go through the process of searching for satellites. Once this completes the unit will restart again. Other times it'll beging powering up (high fan) and then beging to beep. I haven't not heard the beeps myself in order to give the exact code.

I've done a few searches and this thread seemed the most appropriate. I'm not sure if what I described is the same BSOD and screech.

I've only had one problem with my 622 and I think a firmware update fixed the issue (serious HD error message). I just want to make sure their experience is a good one too.


----------

